# Surf Fishing fish types



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

im going surf fishing either toward ft pickens or portafino.. what types of fish are running in the shallows, reds pompanos or bonitas?? just wondering if anyone has been toward that way thanks


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Big reds, schools of bonito, a stray pomp here and there, black drum if you get lucky. I surf fished several days last week for about 2 hours each day. Caught one bull red for the whole time. It's slow right now but you might get lucky.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

toward fort pickens?


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I caught mine in Navarre but people have been catching the same thing down there as well


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

im kinda new to the surf fishing thought id give it a try... do you walk up and down the beach looking for birds, or fishing busting or do you pull up a chair and just wait??
Thanks!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

The way I do it is cast out a two loop dropper rig with a pyramid weight and set the rod in a pvc anchor tube in the sand. I tie my own rigs but your can get them from Walmart for about 1.50 a piece. They are called pompano rigs there. I use fresh dead shrimp for bait. Not frozen shrimp... as fresh dead as I can get shrimp from a bait store. Peel the shrimp and thread it on the hook making sure to leave the barb exposed. Some people use cut mullet. Still the key is fresh. Sand fleas are also a great bait but hard to come by in the winter. When you cast you need to try and fish the deeper areas of the surf. As you look down the beach the places where the waves are not breaking as much are the deeper areas. Cast out, reel your line tight and leave your rod where it is. Pull up a chair and enjoy the beach. Watch your rods and check your bait every half hour or so. The waves will make your rod twitch giving you the impression a fish could be nibbling at your bait. Don't let that fool you, when you have a fish on your rod will start going crazy. Which brings another point, don't set your drag too tight or your rod will go missing. 3 or 4 pounds of drag is plenty as long as your anchor is buried well. There's tons of good info on google about how to read the surf, what kind of rigs to use and whatnot. Best thing to do is just get out there and try. I just started surf fishing about a year ago when it was too cold to take out my kayak in the gulf. Caught my first bull red in February with the exact setup I just explained. I've caught numerous fish since. Don't be discouraged if you get skunked a few times. Get out there on a regular basis and I guarantee you'll get into some good fish sooner or later. When the weather warms in the spring the fishing will really pick up and the pompano will start running again.... catch one of those, put in on the grill and you'll be hooked to surf fishing for life.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

alright sounds like a good time thanks!


----------

